# BBQ Pit paint



## spoonman1960 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am almost done building my pit. Pit and fire box together are about 7 ft. long. Pipe is 24 inch by 1/2 inch thick. I want to apply a good high heat paint to it. I do not have a spray rig so it may have to be brush on. Anyone have any good luck with their pit paint ? Thanks.:work:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This will give some opinions:

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18892&SearchTerms=paint

That being said, I prefer the Krylon "special purpose" BBQ and Stove Paint, it has a bit of gloss to it. But then again, I'm spraying with the stupid cans...............


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Rustoleum makes a good high heat paint. great especially for the firebox in preventing rust.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just repainted one of my pits.Ace hardware sells a BBQ paint in ta can and it works just fine.I've cooked with my pit about 10 times since and it's holding up great.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just curious, I am in the middle of a pit build and was wondering if people paint the inside of the pit as well to keep it from rusting. I just sanded off all the old rust from years of use. Thanks


----------



## biglove04350 (Nov 18, 2009)

I WOULD NOT PAINT THE INSIDE OF THE PIT ONLY BECAUSE OF THE CHEMICALS THAT ARE IN PAINT. YES IT WILL BURN OFF BUT I WOULD NOT TAKE A CHANCE. ONCE U CURE THE INSIDE OF THE PIT IT WILL NOT RUST. I WOULD BUILD A SMALL FIRE IN THE PIT AND FIREBOX AND LET IT GO OUT AND WHEN THE PIT TEMP REACHES ABOUT100 TO 150 DEGREES START TO PAINT THE WHOLE PIT THE WARM METAL WILL TAKE THE PAINT BETTER AND A BETTER CHANCE OF THE PAINT STICKING.


----------

